# Geronimo v1.1 - Problem mit EAR deployen



## mikachu (24. Jul 2006)

Hi Community,

ich hab da ein Problem ein EAR im Geronimo v1.1 zu deployen.

Beim Versuch es zu deployen, kommt folgende Ausschrift:
_
Using GERONIMO_BASE:   C:\ApplicationServers\geronimo-1.1
Using GERONIMO_HOME:   C:\ApplicationServers\geronimo-1.1
Using GERONIMO_TMPDIR: C:\ApplicationServers\geronimo-1.1\var\temp
Using JRE_HOME:        C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_06
    Error: Unable to distribute connector.ear: Unable to initialize
    webapp GBean for ccserver.war

    	Qualifier patterns in the URLPatternSpec cannot match the first
    URLPattern
_

Aufbau der EAR:
_
connector.ear
|  + /lib
||    - eas_stubs.jar
||    - connector.jar
|  + /META-INF
||    - application.xml
||    - geronimo-application.xml (maybe not valid)
|  + ccserver.jar
||    - ejb-jar.xml
||    - jboss.xml
||    - openejb-jar.xml (maybe not valid)
|  + ccserver.war
||                          + /WEB-INF
|||      -web.xml
|||      -geronimo-web.xml (maybe not valid)
|||      -jboss-web.xml
||    - ClientInterfaceForm.jsp
||    - index.jsp
||    - SaveKey.jsp
||    - ShowId.jsp
|  + csample.war
||    + /WEB-INF
|||      - web.xml
|||      - geronimo-web.xml (maybe not valid)
|||      -jboss-web.xml
|  + wsci.war
||    + /WEB-INF
|||      - web.xml
|||     -geronimo-web.xml (maybe not valid)
|||      -jboss-web.xml
||    - adminindex.jsp
||    - deploy.jsp
||    - index.jsp
||    - list.jsp
||    - showdetails.jsp
||    - undeploy.jsp
||    - DeployedServices.xml
||    - soap.xml
_
Aber wenn Änderungen gemacht werden müssen, dann nur entweder in der geronimo-application.xml oder den geronimo-web.xml's, denn das EAR wurde schon erfolgreich im JBoss deployed!

Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, die DeploymentDescriptoren vom JBoss an den Geronimo anzupassen?

Danke, mika

EDIT#1: die JBoss-Deskriptoren hinzugefügt


----------



## mikachu (26. Jul 2006)

Hat niemand eine Idee, oder einen Link ?!?


----------



## bronks (28. Jul 2006)

mika.fhdw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Aber wenn Änderungen gemacht werden müssen, dann nur entweder in der geronimo-application.xml oder den geronimo-web.xml's, denn das EAR wurde schon erfolgreich im JBoss deployed!
> 
> Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, die DeploymentDescriptoren vom JBoss an den Geronimo anzupassen? ...


Ahhh ... Immer noch Dein altes Vorhaben? Warum tust Du Dir das an? Es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, daß Du es hinbekommst, aber zu welchem Preis?

Ich habe einmal versucht die ejb-jar.xml von SJSAS auf JBoss per Hand umzuschreiben und habe aufgegeben. Die ganze App neu für den JBoss zu erstellen war m.E. der sicherste und schnellste Weg.

Da JBoss-Apps meistens mit Eclipse gemacht werden, kannst Du versuchen, daß die Quellen in Eclipse aufzumachen, XDoclet auf Geronimo konfigurieren und einen kompletten Build zu machen. Wenn in der App nichts JBosspezielles eingebaut ist, dann stehen die Chancen gut ...


----------



## mikachu (28. Jul 2006)

Alle Sorgen beseitigt.
Ich habs endlich hinbekommen 

Wenn es jemanden interessiert, wie, der schaut mal bitte in die MailingList.


----------



## bronks (31. Jul 2006)

Wow. Ich hätte mir nicht gedacht, daß zwischen JBoss und Geronimo so viel kompatibilität existiert.


----------



## mikachu (31. Jul 2006)

Naja,
wie du wohl nicht schwer erkennen konntest, war das mit dem Deployen gar nicht mal soo einfach .

Aber in der Zeit wurde auch die Arbeit an den Schemata für Geronimo 1.1 fertiggestellt. Wenn diese schon eher fertig gewesen wäre, würde die Länge des Threads bestimmt nicht so große Ausmaße annehmen.

MfG mika


----------

